# Being stopped by ploice in Spain



## Polar Bear (Jul 5, 2016)

How do Spanish police tell you they want you to stop your vehicle? | N332 - Driving In Spain


----------



## Trish1997 (Jul 6, 2016)

My heart jumps when any vehicle flashing lights and sirens passing me on the road anyway but if Spanish, French or any other police vehicles tried to stop me I'd need a change of underwear thinking ooo er what have I done now and I'm sure to forget the high viz jacket and get done for that too.


----------



## Torroxgirl (Aug 28, 2016)

*Police Stop*

Remember Police have to be in uniform in a marked car to stop you the same as in the UK.


----------



## Wychling (Aug 29, 2016)

*Who may stop you*

One often over looked body of people who can and may stop you whilst moving is the DVSA (Was VOSA).

They often over look motorhomes and camper vans, however they have authority, this is often to weigh and inspect mechanically.

In addition they have weigh coils under some roads, they weigh each axle. This is not used for prosecution however it will flag up a stopping officer who can demand you accompany him to an official weigh bridge.

You maybe interested in this link as France has many manifestations of Police with diverse powers and interests. France: The French police, Structure and organization, There are three main police forces in France: the

Hope this is of some assistance or just morbid interest.

B


----------



## Robmac (Aug 29, 2016)

Wychling said:


> One often over looked body of people who can and may stop you whilst moving is the DVSA (Was VOSA).
> 
> They often over look motorhomes and camper vans, however they have authority, this is often to weigh and inspect mechanically.
> 
> ...



I have been stopped by the DVSA before now.

One thing I have wondered though. If you are travelling at the speed limit, are they allowed to overtake you to flash their 'Follow me' sign at you? I often pass them when they are parked in a layby and think that by the time they have got out of the layby and caught up with me, they would have to be speeding.


----------



## harrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I have been stopped by the DVSA before now.
> 
> One thing I have wondered though. If you are travelling at the speed limit, are they allowed to overtake you to flash their 'Follow me' sign at you? I often pass them when they are parked in a layby and think that by the time they have got out of the layby and caught up with me, they would have to be speeding.



Ah but they are allowed, one rule for them another rule for us.

I once saw an unmarked police car swerve onto to opposite side of the road (far right hand side) to avoid a speed camera


----------



## r4dent (Aug 29, 2016)

In July his year we had left the van on a Spanish site and were out for the day on the motorbike.  I saw a Police car coming up fast behind me and then he put on the Blues and Twos. "I told you we were going too fast!" said the wife. Nowhere to stop but I signaled right, slowed down,  and moved to the right. The Police car overtook me and the passenger stuck his arm out the window and gave me a thumbs up.  Round the next bend the Police had stopped and were dealing with a small bush fire at the side of the road, we were waved past and again got the thumbs up and a friendly wave.


Two days later we were having a night cap in the van when there was a lot of shouting outside.

SWMBO  "Sounds like they are shouting 'Fire' in several languages";  Me "Sounds like they are drunk".

We opened the van door and saw 10 metre high flames in the adjacent field with sparks blowing our way, no need for laxatives at that point.
Between the field and the camp site was a hedge and people were throwing water on the hedge to stop the sparks setting it on fire.  We joined in.  People started moving motorhomes and cars from the row next to the hedge.  We were in row two, I figured if everyone tried to evacuate there would be a log jam, our best plan was to use the bike!  Let the MH burn, I've got new for old insurance.  

After about 5 minutes the Police arrived, and after another 5 minutes the fire brigade. They were there for over an hour.   

The next morning there was a wonderful smell of woodsmoke, quite romantic.


----------

